# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Visit to aquariums in Vietnam

## keithtang

There are many aquarium in Ho Chi Minh City and i have visit some of them,
Interesting to find that there are many Planted tanks around nicely set up.
And one interesting finding is that the feeders they are selling in every shop.
1st i found Mosquito rasboras being sold as feeders.And today i found that Malayan shrimps mix with Red nose Pinokio shrimp as feeders.And the cost so
expensive in Singapore. :Sad:  Don't know what i am going to find next???Will update you all soon.....

----------


## benny

Hi Keith,

Thanks for the update!!

Any chance that you have some pictures to show us as well?

Cheers,

----------


## keithtang

Hi Benny,

I didn't bring my DC with me but will certainly update once i got my DC here.
will be station here most of the time, so i think have alot to post  :Grin:  
Looking into finding wild freshwater fishes here.

Cheers,

----------


## lorba

Hi Keith,

I will be in vietnam 23-28th August. Any chance to meet up and visit the shops? thanks!

----------


## keithtang

Sure,
i will be back on the 23rd too.Just PM me.
Will PM you my Vietnam number.Why don't
you stay another 2 days or so there's an 
Aquarium show starting 29th.

----------


## lorba

Another time perhaps. Time schedule cant allow it, and also paid for some changes on ticket once already..  :Knockout:

----------


## vinz

It'll be great if you can get addresses as well and post some entries to our LFS directory.

----------


## danielo

Keith,

Where is the aquarium located in Vietnam? HCMC or outside. I know one on the way to the Airport in HCMC. Its a corner one on the right hand side if you are going towards the airport.

Can you share the location? I go to HCMC very often.

Regards,

Daniel

----------


## bryan

I read from the Straits Times recently that there was a 'Fish Street' in District 3, HCM wherever that is? It doesn't mention the street name. I've been to HCM once and the place was peppered with Louhan and Aro shops. I also came across a shop with nothing but moss on driftwood! Tried asking my local counterpart but drew a blank(maybe).

----------


## keithtang

> I read from the Straits Times recently that there was a 'Fish Street' in District 3, HCM wherever that is? It doesn't mention the street name. I've been to HCM once and the place was peppered with Louhan and Aro shops. I also came across a shop with nothing but moss on driftwood! Tried asking my local counterpart but drew a blank(maybe).



Hi the street at dist 3 are call Ly Chinh Thang.About 10-15 shops are there.




> Keith,
> 
> Where is the aquarium located in Vietnam? HCMC or outside. I know one on the way to the Airport in HCMC. Its a corner one on the right hand side if you are going towards the airport.
> 
> Can you share the location? I go to HCMC very often.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Daniel


There are many in Dist 3 and 5 area.In HCMC alone there are about a hundred
shop but yet to visit all.

----------


## danielo

Great. I will be there next thur or Friday.

----------


## zQ.

In HCMC we got 2 street full of fishes and planted tanks.
One is Nguyen Thong in District 3 and another is Luu Xuan Tin in dist 5.
The ADA shop is located in Dist 11.
If anybody go to VN,contact me,i'll take you around for some aqua funs  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

Hi zQ, I will be going to Vietnam (Ho Chi Minh) this weekend (13-15 Oct). Not sure if I have the time for shooping around at LFS overthere. I will be staying at Amara Hotel, le van sy street, district 3, ho chi mind city. How close is it to the Nguyen Thong in District 3? same district. How much roughly to go there from my hotel by taxi? Thanks

----------


## zQ.

Nguyễn Th&#244;ng Street is 3km far from Amara hotel.Just ask the cab driver to take you to the fish market Nguyen Thong.

----------


## uklau

Robert, get a map from the hotel & travel around in cab. The taxi fare is dirt cheap. Enjoy!

----------


## zQ.

Yes it is much cheaper than cab fee in Singapore,just 1/2 S$ for 1km.

----------


## Shadow

OK, will do that. 3km is quite close, walking distance.

----------


## zQ.

Aww man,watch out !
you can be lost if you walking there.

----------


## Shadow

ouch... that bad? ok thanks for the advice.

----------


## keithtang

Hi maybe i can join you all guys,
give me a call 0902301331.
Thanks :Grin:

----------


## zQ.

Aww man,if you have a VNese phone number,so call me at 0933043681  :Very Happy:

----------


## keithtang

> Aww man,if you have a VNese phone number,so call me at 0933043681


Sure sure will contact you soon, busy clearing some stuff once finish
will call you out for cafe sua da :Grin:

----------


## zQ.

Haha,bet you know some Vnese  :Very Happy:  
Call Shadow for some cafe sua da too =))

----------


## Shadow

too bad bro, saw your message too late. I'm back in Singapore now. Manage to visit Nguyễn Th&#244;ng St, you got plenty of nice rock over there, too bad to heavy to carry it back  :Grin:

----------


## zQ.

Aw,what a pity that we can't meet up  :Sad:  
See you next time Shadow !

----------


## lorba

zQ, i will be in vietnam from 1-4 nov. Can you let me know what are the best places to go for plants, fishes and equipment?

The district 3 shops?

----------


## Shadow

Not the district 3 shop. District 3 shop sell nomal plants, fishes and lots of those artificial accesorries. However there is one accessories that interest me most, it is an underwater waterfall. It is using fine sand to provide waterfall effect and using air bubble to push the fine sand up. Also there is one shop with nice 4ft planted tank, just need to wait until it mature.

----------


## zQ.

@ Shadow :
The tank that you've mentioned is one of my friend's set up.
@ Lorba :
I'll ride for you  :Very Happy:  To the ADA shop,to the "Dutch" shop.But in return may i ask you to bring for me one set of Asralux 8000k bulb + Ballast + pendant ?

----------


## Shadow

This is the waterfall that I'm talking about

YouTube - Aquarium waterfall

----------


## keithtang

Hi Zq,

you free to meet at about 530pm today for coffee :Grin: 
Let me know will wait for you at Saigon center Highland
cafe.Sms me to confirm thanks

----------


## zQ.

@Shadow : A that water fall is cheap  :Very Happy:  Think you are talking of a big and fancy water fall in tank  :Very Happy:  @ Keithtang : Im so sorry,today i got works to do.And see your mess Late,now is 8h30.So we cant meet up,maybe next time.

----------


## Shadow

it is the idea of using white sand that interest me  :Grin:

----------


## keithtang

> @Shadow : A that water fall is cheap  Think you are talking of a big and fancy water fall in tank  @ Keithtang : Im so sorry,today i got works to do.And see your mess Late,now is 8h30.So we cant meet up,maybe next time.


No problem,Anyway i am working in Vietnam as a Agent for aqua products :Grin:  will be back early next month

----------


## zQ.

Huh ? Aqua products ? Could you let me know more about this ? Im interested  :Very Happy:

----------


## zysfer

Hi ZQ,

Me now at HCMC, Caravelle hotel. Care to address us to the location for the nicely planted aquarium when I'm on the way from Airport to my hotel?

Best regards
Edwin

----------


## zQ.

There is no place on the way from the Airport to that hotel.but if you are free,i'll give you the Address to some fishi place  :Very Happy:

----------


## zysfer

Hi ZQ,

Could you advise the ADA and 'dutch' aquarium addresses? In which district?

Oh yah, please advise the location for good rocks, bogwoods and drift woods purchase.

Best regards
Edwin

----------


## zQ.

It is located in District 11.
I'll PM you the exact address !

----------


## keithtang

> Huh ? Aqua products ? Could you let me know more about this ? Im interested


Of course will let you know my products will call you when back again c ya :Grin:

----------


## zQ.

But what is it for ? Fresh water ? And what kind of it ? Lighting,filters,driftwood.
I am very interesting now !  :Grin:

----------


## keithtang

> But what is it for ? Fresh water ? And what kind of it ? Lighting,filters,driftwood.
> I am very interesting now !


No problem, i am just back in HCM will contact you soon

----------


## keithtang

Hello zQ,

can you call me on my Vietnam Mobile cannot get through yrs.
Thanks still waiting for cafe sau da
 :Grin:

----------


## zQ.

Ok,i'll call you when im free to go  :Very Happy:  but having some work now.Maybe next week.

----------


## smaragd

i'll be in hcmc in feb for an extended period care to show me around?

----------

